# Intel Core i7 920 Build for a friend.



## Altered (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey guys I have a friend that I did not know was going to build a new PC. So far the only main component he is pretty dead set on is the Intel Core i7 920. He is not into OCing yet but I have no doubt he will get a taste of it soon enough he is a young man. Here is the deal he has a goal of $1500 - 1600.00 max. Try and stay with Newegg but if not a major retailer online TD etc is a must. 
Here is what he told me when I asked what its use is mainly for. 


> Yes this is mainly a gaming rig, although I am getting into C++ so I will probally be using Microsoft Visual C++ Express Edition. I am looking into more computer classes so i can code and learn more. I do use my computer mainly for gaming. To name a few: Battle For Middle Earth 2, Warcraft 3 TFT, AA2, AA3, Silkroad Online, Star Wars Empire at war FOC, and so on. I was looking to get COD5 and Crysis.


I think for simplicity a single GPU card solution would be a better VGA choice as his dad is not into PCs  and I dont want to have to be the hands on trouble shooter. 
He needs a Keyboard Mouse Monitor Speakers at least as good as these.
Pretty much everything. 
Have fun I am looking myself but you guys do a great job finding stuff so I wanted your input.
I forgot to say he needs a minimum of 1TB HDD or really close to it.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 5, 2009)

920
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

UD5
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128362

Corasir 6gb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145222

4890
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102830

Corsair 750w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Sony DVD/CD SATA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118030

Half 932
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160

G15 Keyboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126034

Razar Lachasis 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153017

Seagate  1tb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148433

Total So Far $1422.90

i left out  
OS
Cpu Cooler<---- The Noctua is good 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608007
Speakers


----------



## LittleLizard (Jul 5, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> 920
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202
> 
> UD5
> ...



pretty well done except that a g15 is not a must for gaming unless u play wow.

as for the board, get the ud4p, same pcb, same board with all the same except for 2 satas.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 5, 2009)

UD3                         					 165.00
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-EX58U3R

4890 gigabyte    						 210.00
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=GA-4890GB1

920								 280.00			
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=i7-920BOX

Element S					   		 120.00	
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=CA-VK61N2Z

LG CD/DVD SATA							  25.00
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=GH22NS50

Thermaltake PSU 850W w/14cm Fan					 170.00
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=PS-W0131RU

Velociraptor 150gb						 170.00
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=HD-W15HLFS

Sidewinder X5 Mouse (3-Pack) OEM 				  80.00
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MS6LA00004

Sidewinder X6 Keyboard (1-Pack) OEM 				  55.00
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=SYSGB00020

6gb DDR3							  80.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148246 

Acer 21.5 1080P							 150.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009157

Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme  				  75.00
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...75_LGA_1366_Xeon_AM2.html?tl=g40c14s757#blank


Total  $1580

NO 
OS 
Headset


----------



## n-ster (Jul 5, 2009)

add S1283V from Newegg instead of the TRUE and add MX-2 thermal paste...


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 5, 2009)

n-ster said:


> add S1283V from Newegg instead of the TRUE and add MX-2 thermal paste...



no need 
i am using that true and its doing a really good job at cooling this 920 
i even used the supplied thermal paste


----------



## Binge (Jul 5, 2009)

The thermal paste supplied with thermalright products is always top quality.  I feel you guys are not asking enough questions of the OP and that's why you haven't given him as much as I have.  I wrote the OP a PM because it's just too much to write here, and I'd rather not say some things out here since it would just cause a fuss.  People get brand defensive and it's important to make a point about explaining your ideas for this build.  Leaving Altered to make sense of the reviews/conjecture about these products on his own is definitely not why he asked for help from TPU members.  He wants those of us who post for over 200 pages on i7 overclocking and discussion to explode with information that would help him solidify his client's build.

@OP YGPM!!!


----------



## Altered (Jul 5, 2009)

Processor 199.99 Intel Core i7 920
Motherboard 240.00 EVGA 141-BL-E757-TR LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX X58 SLI LE Intel Motherboard
Power Supply 119.99 CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
Case 109.99 NZXT TEMPEST Crafted Series CS-NT-TEM-B
CPU Cooler 39.98 XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler
Memory 209.00 CORSAIR XMS3 12GB (6 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)
CD Drive 30.99 Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 
Hard drive 99.99 Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
Mouse 89.99 Logitech G9 Black 5 Buttons Tilt Wheel USB Wired Laser 3200 dpi Gaming Mouse
Keyboard 58.99 Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard
Speakers 26.99 LOGISYS Computer Hollywood II 32W RMS 4.1 Amplified Speaker System
Video Card 220.00 EVGA 896-P3-1170-AR GeForce GTX 275 896MB 448-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 
Monitor 179.99 ASUS VH226H Black 21.5" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen 16:9 Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor
$1605.98 -$100.00 in rebates = $1505.98

Headset I don't know what his style preference is yet.

Videocard ATI option
199.99 XFX HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card +/- 0.00 to swap with Nvidia card

I took a shot at it.


----------



## Altered (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm still reading through Binge PM to me I appreciate all the assistance I personally have not built a i7 yet so it is a little new in that respect. No offense is taken by me for helpful comments I do not want a argument just constructive thoughts so everyone is welcome.


----------



## Binge (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll say this out in the open.  Do NOT invest heavily in memory.  The prices are going to drop like crazy, more GB per stick will become common place, and I see no need for 12GB in a gaming machine.  In fact the number of sticks will cause instability.  Looking forward this is not going to be a place you want to spend more than you must.  Under $100 will but you sticks that will OC to 1600MHz easily, and include a lifetime warranty.

The Crucial 6GB 1333 cas 9 1.5V will be high quality memory for under $100 and it will serve you for much higher speeds than 1333. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148247


----------



## Altered (Jul 5, 2009)

Binge said:


> I'll say this out in the open.  Do NOT invest heavily in memory.  The prices are going to drop like crazy, more GB per stick will become common place, and I see no need for 12GB in a gaming machine.  In fact the number of sticks will cause instability.  Looking forward this is not going to be a place you want to spend more than you must.  Under $100 will but you sticks that will OC to 1600MHz easily, and include a lifetime warranty.
> 
> The Crucial 6GB 1333 cas 9 1.5V will be high quality memory for under $100 and it will serve you for much higher speeds than 1333. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148247



Yeah Assassin48 already told me the same pretty much. I can swap that out but since it was not my idea I did not want to change my build I posted but I agree this stuff is expensive and it seems RAM always dives as time/technology moves on. I will most definitely consider some value ram for this build.


----------



## Binge (Jul 5, 2009)

Altered said:


> Processor 199.99 Intel Core i7 920
> Motherboard 240.00 EVGA 141-BL-E757-TR LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX X58 SLI LE Intel Motherboard
> Power Supply 119.99 CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
> Case 109.99 NZXT TEMPEST Crafted Series CS-NT-TEM-B
> ...



I would rather just amend your build with new information.  You've got the reigns and if I offer no other solution for a component then it's because I trust you chose it for a reason and I can find no flaw here.

I was talking with Sneaky and we both agree on a different case.  I read you loud and clear on the price of the full HAF, but how about the smaller HAF 922?  It's got a lot of great points and it's available from provantage for 99.99+ shipping http://www.provantage.com/cooler-master-rc-922m-kkn1-gp~7COOL06Y.htm

You already know about the memory suggestion.  I would still talk to your friend about 6GB instead of 12GB.  I do video encoding and 3D art and I don't even get close to using all of my ram.   That Cruicial set as well as Kingston, Mushkin, and A-Data make great value memory for the i7.

The motherboard I would go for the Foxconn Bloodrage GTI.  It's a fantastic board and he can upgrade his speakers to just about anything on the market with the free soundcard included with the board.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186169&Tpk=foxconn bloodrage gti

I approve of all the other forementioned because I simply don't have a better alternative for your speakers which I would change, but he wants multi speakers eh?  As for the headset I am biased to Plantronics because of their build quality and durability.  I've only ever tried logitec and sony w/separate mic, so I'm not too qualified with experience.  Give it a shot though if you like my other suggestions. 

Your video card solution is the best IMO.  I was impressed with the GTX260 and 295 that I have owned.  The 275 is 1/2 of the 295 and I heard on their own they overclock much like the older GTX260 192 cards.  Expect some kickass results there.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 5, 2009)

Does the S1283V come with good TIM or is it better to add MX-2? I suggest to add MX-2... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186020

+1 on HAF 922


----------



## Binge (Jul 5, 2009)

Technically this Shin Etsu is the top TIM in the 80-way TIM shootout.  If he wants to spend money on more TIM for this build or for personal use I would suggest the kind that does better and costs less


----------



## n-ster (Jul 5, 2009)

ah but the MX-2 is non conductive and no burn in time so easier for noobs like me?


----------



## Binge (Jul 5, 2009)

Shin-Etsu is also non-conductive, and MX-2 does have curing time but it's virtually pointless to let it cure just like this Shin-Etsu.  Read the article


----------



## n-ster (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea I'm in the process of reading it  but I never go to the end... I always read everything  btw thanks for that, and the 99$ HAF 922 link... will be very useful for me


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 5, 2009)

post only specs : 
i7 920 200$
GA-EX58-UD3R 280$ 
ATi 4890 1GB 245$
Samsung F1 1TB 85$
DVD-RW Lite-On 25$
Samsung 2232GW 22" 1680x1050 200$
HAF 922 125$
TX750W 175$
Xig S1283V 45$
Corsair 6GB PC-12800 155$
G9 Kb + G5 Mouse 100$

about 1600$
not including rebates
this is highest possible price


----------



## Altered (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent fellas I will look into the smaller HAF. 

I noticed several suggesting the Samsung F1 1TB. Is it really a better drive than the WD I suggested I like WD it has +2 yrs warranty over the Samsung F1 and it is only $10.00 more.

Funny you suggest the Foxconn BloodRage GTI I like it very much from reading as well. My pick was between it and the one I listed.


----------



## Binge (Jul 5, 2009)

Altered said:


> Excellent fellas I will look into the smaller HAF.
> 
> I noticed several suggesting the Samsung F1 1TB. Is it really a better drive than the WD I suggested I like WD it has +2 yrs warranty over the Samsung F1 and it is only $10.00 more.
> 
> Funny you suggest the Foxconn BloodRage GTI I like it very much from reading as well. My pick was between it and the one I listed.



I would go with the HDD with the longer warranty.  Like I said before you can save cash with the ram and a few on the Foxconn if you go that route.  The Foxconn itself has my vote simply because I had a wonderful experience using that board in normal and extreme conditions when I visited with System Viper this past June.  We used the bloodrage, and the bloodrage GTI is the same board with different heatsinks.  Overclocking was excellent, and it handled memory overclocking superbly.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't forget the ud3 too! great board


----------



## Binge (Jul 5, 2009)

He's also expressed to me that Gigabyte is not an option.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## Altered (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah sorry I didn't say I would prefer not to use Gigabyte or ASUS. Not that they are not making great products but it is just my one little buy will not be missed from either of them and I have had not so good dealings with them in the past. 

Again many thanks to all the great suggestions and ideas are running through my head like crazy.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 6, 2009)

tried MSI X58 Pro-E??
pretty nice board there...


----------



## Altered (Jul 7, 2009)

Well this is what we decided on based on you guys input. The Video card will not be in the build as he is going to hold off to see what the 5000 series ATI cards come out like. By then he may be able to have a little more cash and could swing one. Thank you very much for the input. 



Processor 199.99 Intel Core i7 920
Motherboard 229.99 Foxconn BloodRage GTI LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
Power Supply 119.99 CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
Case 148.99 COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
CPU Cooler 39.98 XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler
Memory 83.99 Crucial 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)
CD Drive 30.99 Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA
Hard drive 99.99 Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
Mouse 89.99 Logitech G9 Black 5 Buttons Tilt Wheel USB Wired Laser 3200 dpi Gaming Mouse
Keyboard 58.99 Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard
Speakers 26.99 LOGISYS Computer Hollywood II 32W RMS 4.1 Amplified Speaker System
Videocard 199.99 XFX HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card
Monitor 179.99 ASUS VH226H Black 21.5" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen 16:9 Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor
$1509.86 rebates not accounted for.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 7, 2009)

So


> Videocard 199.99 XFX HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card



isn't included right?


----------



## Altered (Jul 8, 2009)

* Processor 199.99 Intel Core i7 920
    * Motherboard 229.99 Foxconn BloodRage GTI LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
    * Power Supply 119.99 CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply
    * Case 148.99 COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case
    * CPU Cooler 39.98 XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V 120mm Long Life Bearing CPU Cooler
    * Memory 83.99 Crucial 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600)
    * CD Drive 30.99 Sony Optiarc Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA
    * Hard drive 99.99 Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive
    * Mouse 89.99 Logitech G9 Black 5 Buttons Tilt Wheel USB Wired Laser 3200 dpi Gaming Mouse
    * Keyboard 58.99 Logitech G11 Gaming Keyboard
    * Speakers 26.99 LOGISYS Computer Hollywood II 32W RMS 4.1 Amplified Speaker System
* Video Card ? Waiting on the 5000 Series
    * Monitor 179.99 ASUS VH226H Black 21.5" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen 16:9 Full HD 1080P LCD Monitor

$1309.87 Still needs a video card* and a headset and the rebates are not accounted for.

I adjusted it. 

*Considering these two if the 5000 series is out of reach, is junk, or doesn't show up in a few months.

Video Card 220.00 EVGA 896-P3-1170-AR GeForce GTX 275 896MB 448-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 
Videocard 199.99 XFX HD-489A-ZDFC Radeon HD 4890 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready Video Card

He still needs a good headset but I haven't talked to him recently to see what style he likes, probably will later tonight.


----------

